# Night & Day: DRASTIC Hair Changes (Not your ordinary comparison shots!)



## so1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of your hair from one extreme to another, whether it be style (some of us have come a loooong way, lol) color, length (doesn't have to be short to long, can be the other way around), health, texture, etc. just two shots that are COMPLETELY and DRASTICALLY different from the other.  It just shows how versitile our hair is, and how NOTHING is permenant.  We can make changes, make progress, and none of these drastic differences in our hair over time could happen if our hair DID NOT GROW, right?  More motivation!!!!

Here are mine:

2001






July 2006





PLEASE share yours   I can't wait to see them!!!

ETA:  The whole point of this is that I remember CLEARLY when I cut my hair that short simply for "change" thinking "how in the hell am I going to grow this out???"  At the time, I thought it would be impossible, or would take a lifetime.  Sure, it's been 5 years, with other hair styles, cuts, and changes in between.  I know a lot of women get discouraged about the "time" it takes to grow hair out and thinks it will take "forever".  The time flies.  It's possible   And I think it's good to "show" that it is possible, especially for the newcomers.


----------



## shunta (Oct 9, 2006)

All I can say is, "WOW!"


----------



## growingbrown (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow Your hair has changed.  I like your hair like that.  Keep it growing. THe texture looks great


----------



## Tee (Oct 9, 2006)

I love you hair!!  Beautiful.


----------



## Radianthealth (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Armyqt (Oct 9, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> I thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of your hair from one extreme to another, whether it be style (some of us have come a loooong way, lol) color, length (doesn't have to be short to long, can be the other way around), health, texture, etc. just two shots that are COMPLETELY and DRASTICALLY different from the other. It just shows how versitile our hair is, and how NOTHING is permenant. We can make changes, make progress, and none of these drastic differences in our hair over time could happen if our hair DID NOT GROW, right? More motivation!!!!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## so1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks ladies!  But where the rest of ya'll at?!?!?  I know I'm not the only one whose changed their hair drastically over the years, whether by choice or for hair health reasons.  I wanna see!!!!!

I wanna see some green mohawks turned to soft shoulder length curls, lol.  The more drastic, the better!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 9, 2006)

From beady beads...






To a big stretched out messy fro...


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

So1913 and Poohbear, such beautiful heads of hair!


----------



## angellazette (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok here goes...

Day of my last relaxer, lol I had actually just had a fresh relaxer that day!  






Today


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Starting Out (I know it looked horrible!!!) December 2004-starting point*












*Stretching Relaxers/Transitioning 2004-2006* 











*Natural Pics July 2006*


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 9, 2006)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> *Starting Out (I know it looked horrible!!!) December 2004-starting point*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  *Dead* OMG, wonderful job girlie!


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 9, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Ok here goes...
> 
> Day of my last relaxer, lol I had actually just had a fresh relaxer that day!
> 
> ...



WTF!!! Girl what is you EATING! Beautiful progress!


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 9, 2006)

June 06





Oct 06


----------



## so1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Ok here goes...
> 
> Day of my last relaxer, lol I had actually just had a fresh relaxer that day!
> 
> ...




Wooooow.....yeah, that's drastic! Great job!


----------



## so1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> *Starting Out (I know it looked horrible!!!) December 2004-starting point*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I said TWO pics!!! Hahahah, just messin' 

GIRL, you are going to inspire many!  From your first pic to your last, that's a complete 180!


----------



## so1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Michiko said:
			
		

> June 06
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Big Chops are always the most drastic   I LOVE following the journey!  Pooh's was one of my fav to keep an eye out for


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I can't help it, I'm bored as all outdoors!


----------



## angellazette (Oct 9, 2006)

Michiko said:
			
		

> June 06
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I admire all of you that do dramatic BC's!!!!!!!  I didn't have the guts.

ETA where's the relaxed heads at!?!?!


----------



## so1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> I can't help it, I'm bored as all outdoors!



You know I was just messin' with ya   For real though, I like LOVE the health of your hair in your current photo, those clean, blunt, even ends have me hypnotized!


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 9, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> Big Chops are always the most drastic   I LOVE following the journey!  Pooh's was one of my fav to keep an eye out for


the only thing i am worried about is that my hair can not be more than 3in in a pony, i just don't want a big ol bush and get in trouble


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> You know I was just messin' with ya   For real though, I like LOVE the health of your hair in your current photo, those clean, blunt, even ends have me hypnotized!



I know you're just messin around dear


----------



## angellazette (Oct 9, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> WTF!!! Girl what is you EATING! Beautiful progress!




All the wrong things!!! lol, thanks!


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 9, 2006)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> I know you're just messin around dear


not to highjack the thread. I noticed your location.  I am from New Orleans as well.  What high school did you attend?


----------



## theAlist (Oct 9, 2006)

Here are my pics...I still cringe at the 2nd one.  All of these are in a span of 5 months.











Here is that same area 5 months later when I BC'd


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 9, 2006)

sweetfacekay said:
			
		

> Here are my pics...I still cringe at the 2nd one.  All of these are in a span of 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to your hair? I cringed when I saw that.


----------



## poetist (Oct 9, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Ok here goes...
> 
> Day of my last relaxer, lol I had actually just had a fresh relaxer that day!
> 
> ...


 Speechless. Great progress


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 9, 2006)

Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:

My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)






This is now, about 3.5 years later:


----------



## poetist (Oct 9, 2006)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> *Starting Out (I know it looked horrible!!!) December 2004-starting point*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you serious???? You hair is sooo pretty and thick. WOWZERS


----------



## poetist (Oct 9, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...


 
Dang, you ladies are killing me. Beautiful, Lauren.  PS - but it even looked thick and lush in the 1st pic


----------



## theAlist (Oct 9, 2006)

Michiko said:
			
		

> what happened to your hair? I cringed when I saw that.



LOL..Ummm...not sure really.  Stress mixed with some other things...tough time for me BUT i'm glad that stage of my life is over.  My hair looks wonderful now...I just wish I could show a more recent pic than the last one BUT i'm on the hide your hair till christmas challenge.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Oct 10, 2006)

September 2004






September 2006


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 10, 2006)

wow.. ladies all of your hair are beautiful!


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 10, 2006)

sweetfacekay said:
			
		

> LOL..Ummm...not sure really.  Stress mixed with some other things...tough time for me BUT i'm glad that stage of my life is over.  My hair looks wonderful now...I just wish I could show a more recent pic than the last one BUT i'm on the hide your hair till christmas challenge.


i would do that challenge, but my stylist does not like to braid hair, and i really can't wear wigs


----------



## buttaflye03 (Oct 10, 2006)

WOWZA!     Talk about progress! 

It's amazing how damaging we are to our hair and then with a lil TLC and patience, you get a head full of new hair!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Michiko said:
			
		

> not to highjack the thread. I noticed your location.  I am from New Orleans as well.  What high school did you attend?



Actually, I spent my formative years in Alexandria then moved to Baton Rouge for college. However, I spent a great deal of time in New Orleans and know it like the back of my hand. So where did you go? McDonough 35, St Mary's, Xavier Prep, Benjamin Franklin, Douglas, etc. I could go on and on. Always nice to see a native Louisianan face. 

Btw, your looks nice dear!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> September 2004
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some good growth! Keep it up!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 10, 2006)

sweetfacekay said:
			
		

> Here are my pics...I still cringe at the 2nd one.  All of these are in a span of 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't cringe, it looks good now!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 10, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...



Too cute!!!!!!


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, those are serious changes ya'll. Mine doesn't look nearly as different as it feels.

September 2005





October 2006





ETA: A better pic of hairline.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sareca, I always love looking at your pics. Beautiful and healthy!


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Candycane044 (Oct 10, 2006)

this is an excellent thread!! how motivating!


----------



## goldensensation (Oct 10, 2006)

Every last one of you in this thread has made AWESOME progress!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Oct 10, 2006)

Ooh, great thread!

September 2004 





October 2006


----------



## naturallylovely (Oct 10, 2006)

i am loving how your shirt matches your hair!!!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Oct 10, 2006)

naturallylovely said:
			
		

> i am loving how your shirt matches your hair!!!



Oh, it actually clashed really badly so I changed it before I went out!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 10, 2006)

WHOA LADIES - VVERRRY INSPIRING!!!! EVERYONE'S HAIR DID A 180 TURN!!!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 10, 2006)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I spent my formative years in Alexandria then moved to Baton Rouge for college. However, I spent a great deal of time in New Orleans and know it like the back of my hand. So where did you go? McDonough 35, St Mary's, Xavier Prep, Benjamin Franklin, Douglas, etc. I could go on and on. Always nice to see a native Louisianan face.
> 
> Btw, your looks nice dear!


 
Hey, I went to a school called Gentilly Terrace once upon a time in another life time 

This thread almost had me in TEARS - such wonderful progress and amazing hair recoveries... Simply wonderful! This one needs to be saved and shown to all the non-believers out there.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Whip! My best friend did my braids for me and she realized that my hair is now longer than how it was when I first cut it. I didn't even realize.


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 10, 2006)

WhipEffectz1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I spent my formative years in Alexandria then moved to Baton Rouge for college. However, I spent a great deal of time in New Orleans and know it like the back of my hand. So where did you go? McDonough 35, St Mary's, Xavier Prep, Benjamin Franklin, Douglas, etc. I could go on and on. Always nice to see a native Louisianan face.
> 
> Btw, your looks nice dear!


I went to Easton the best school around lol.  I was raised in New Orleans, but now I'm in ND  .  I love your hair too.  I am sooo jealous of everyone on this site.  I wish I would have taken my hair seriously yrs ago


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 10, 2006)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> Hey, I went to a school called Gentilly Terrace once upon a time in another life time
> 
> This thread almost had me in TEARS - such wonderful progress and amazing hair recoveries... Simply wonderful! This one needs to be saved and shown to all the non-believers out there.


My best Friend went to GT.


----------



## PaperClip (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, everybody.... This is an inspiring thread.... I'm a bit of a funk about my hair right now (partly because influential people in my life don't like the change).... 

All of y'all are some pretty looking people with beautiful hair!


----------



## Catina72 (Oct 10, 2006)

And sometimes I say to myself "Don't go on LHCF today, get a life, clean the house..." and then So1913 starts a Beautiful thread like this. I am soooooo in awe, and proud of all these heads of healthy hair. :notworthy  :Flahsssss Keep them coming ladies and thanks for sharing.


----------



## NOEChic (Oct 10, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Hi, everybody.... This is an inspiring thread.... I'm a bit of a funk about my hair right now (partly because influential people in my life don't like the change)....
> 
> All of y'all are some pretty looking people with beautiful hair!


my hubby, HATED when I 1st cut my hair.  He said I looked like Grace Jones in Boomerang   .  I was a lil hurt, but since I got it trimmed up nicely he likes it.


----------



## Incredible1ne (Oct 10, 2006)

This one was in...I think  March this year and the second was in June.


----------



## longhairluva (Oct 10, 2006)

Ladies this is the most inspiring(sp) thread I've ever seen. i love love the progress. Great. I love the drastic changes. It makes me want to transition but I don't think I have that much patience.

O.T. Whip I'm a Louisiana lady too. Did you go to Southern University. Go Jags.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is so inspiring! Thank you ladies sooo much for sharing!!!!


----------



## p31woman (Oct 10, 2006)

You ladies are a blessing!! Your pics are the greatest inspiration ever!! Congrats on your progress!! :notworthy


----------



## cicilypayne (Oct 10, 2006)

great thread love those before and afters.


----------



## Cichelle (Oct 10, 2006)

I LOVE seeing these pictures! Everyone who posted here has made some fantastic progress.  

Here is my hair in July '05, just after I chopped off over ten inches. 







Here is my hair exactly one year later in July '06






Here is a comparison pic of my ponytail. In 2005 I could only wear my hair up high and it wasn't so easy to get all the hair in the scrunchie. Exactly one year later, I was able to wear a low ponytail.






This is one of the reasons I think taking pics is so good. You can really see how much progress you've made. Pictures are great for those times when you think things are moving slowly. You can look back and say...wow...my hair has REALLY grown a lot!


----------



## carpediem628 (Oct 10, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...


   UNBELIEVABLE!!!!  I so want that!!


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 10, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow, those are serious changes ya'll. Mine doesn't look nearly as different as it feels.



My goodness that ponytail and them edges!!! You gained a whole nother head!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 10, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Ok here goes...
> 
> Day of my last relaxer, lol I had actually just had a fresh relaxer that day!
> 
> ...


 
If I wont be garshdarn if this ain't enought to make a sista go natural I just don't know what will..  I mean my hair almost just pretty much look like this after a FRESH RELAXER in pic 1, AND that patch of hair in the back of my head when stretching(the newgrowth)looks like your hair in the back in pic 2!!!!!!!  I wish I wasn't so chicken to go natural tho. ya'll pray for me.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a great idea! Thanks for starting this thread SO1913! I really need the encouragement as I am just starting my journey to natural hair and it seems like I'll never get there!  

Everyone's hair look beautiful and you have all made great progress.


----------



## MissYocairis (Oct 10, 2006)

*sigh*  These pics are DREAMY!  I LURVE this thread!


----------



## Denim And Leather (Oct 10, 2006)

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I LOVE seeing these pictures! Everyone who posted here has made some fantastic progress.
> 
> Here is my hair in July '05, just after I chopped off over ten inches.
> 
> ...


 
WOW!!   You've made some amazing progress, Cichelle! You barely had a chance to miss those 10 inches you cut off  I love your curls, your hair is so pretty!


----------



## CalJay (Oct 10, 2006)

April 2006:After one year without relaxer (pregnancy) 





This is after the relaxer that cost me $130 here in Idaho





And now I cut off the hair to go natural!




Its a bit shorter now cause I had to clean it up a bit.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 10, 2006)

I know the last pic is kinda wack, but you get the idea


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 10, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I know the last pic is kinda wack, but you get the idea


 
  Ain't nothin wack about that progress girl! Beautiful hair  , you'll be past bra strap very soon!


----------



## mkstar826 (Oct 10, 2006)

*one of the last pics of me with relaxed hair - Sometime 2002*





*Natural - September 2005*





*Natural - recent cut - Septemeber 2006*


----------



## angellazette (Oct 10, 2006)

Awww mel you're so pretty!!!!


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Oct 10, 2006)

sweetfacekay said:
			
		

> Here are my pics...I still cringe at the 2nd one.  All of these are in a span of 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow girl that area grew in really fast...5 months!!!!  Maybe going natural was what helped the process.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Oct 10, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Ooh, great thread!
> 
> September 2004
> 
> ...




Wow your natural hair look so much thicker!


----------



## Melaninme (Oct 10, 2006)

I cut my hair chin length during the month of September 2005, because I wanted to wear my hair in a non-floppy afro. I achieved my goal, but missed my length terribly. As of August 2006, I've gotten that length back (prior to the cut) and more.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 10, 2006)

awww, thanks 

Mid back im going for it in 2007 



			
				amr501 said:
			
		

> Ain't nothin wack about that progress girl! Beautiful hair  , you'll be past bra strap very soon!


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 10, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I know the last pic is kinda wack, but you get the idea



Beautiful! Awesome progress.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 10, 2006)

poetist said:
			
		

> Dang, you ladies are killing me. Beautiful, Lauren.  PS - but it even looked thick and lush in the 1st pic



thank you! People used to think my short hair was one of those Halle Berry wigs. Just goes to show that even short hair can be mistaken for fake!


----------



## Armyqt (Oct 10, 2006)

Man you ladies are sooooo inspiring.  That's it, I'm getting back in the hair game.


----------



## sareca (Oct 10, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> My goodness that ponytail and them edges!!! You gained a whole nother head!


 
I always forget how messed up my hairline was.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 10, 2006)

I love your hair , thats what made me try Vitale 

Im using Vitale Concorde as a relaxer now, its MY relaxer finally!!



			
				lauren450 said:
			
		

> thank you! People used to think my short hair was one of those Halle Berry wigs. Just goes to show that even short hair can be mistaken for fake!


----------



## Tee (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow Ladies.  Wow To all of you!  Iwould be here forever picking each and everyone of you out.  All of you have really done some amazing things.  Lots of beautiful hair!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Oct 10, 2006)

Yay!  PerfectDoak I was waiting for you to come in here and show off your beautiful hair and color!!!   



			
				PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Ooh, great thread!
> 
> September 2004
> 
> ...



Lauren and Sareca verrry nice.   Everyone else's pics are so very beautiful and are truly inspiring as well...     I'll see if i can dig up my neck length cut, when i get home...


----------



## angellazette (Oct 10, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> If I wont be garshdarn if this ain't enought to make a sista go natural I just don't know what will..  I mean my hair almost just pretty much look like this after a FRESH RELAXER in pic 1, AND that patch of hair in the back of my head when stretching(the newgrowth)looks like your hair in the back in pic 2!!!!!!!  I wish I wasn't so chicken to go natural tho. ya'll pray for me.



You'll know when you're ready!  I had transitioned once before and only made it a few months, then I relaxed (pic 1)...then immediately transitioned again, that time for 14 months.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 10, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> I thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of your hair from one extreme to another, whether it be style (some of us have come a loooong way, lol) color, length (doesn't have to be short to long, can be the other way around), health, texture, etc. just two shots that are COMPLETELY and DRASTICALLY different from the other. It just shows how versitile our hair is, and how NOTHING is permenant. We can make changes, make progress, and none of these drastic differences in our hair over time could happen if our hair DID NOT GROW, right? More motivation!!!!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 10, 2006)

* Sept 2005 *






* Oct 2006 *


----------



## Crissi (Oct 10, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...


 
U remind me of Cece Winans... beautiful hair


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 10, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> I cut my hair chin length during the month of September 2005, because I wanted to wear my hair in a non-floppy afro. I achieved my goal, but missed my length terribly. As of August 2006, I've gotten that length back (prior to the cut) and more.


I love these pictures,  Your hair looks great


----------



## MysTori (Oct 10, 2006)

*All I can say is WOW! If this isn't pure inspiration, I don't know what is! The growth of your hair in one year's time is amazing. I can't wait until I can grow my hair out enough to do the big chop. *

*Thanks for the pictures ladies! This thread is like the tranistioner's thread but with pictures.*



			
				Cichelle said:
			
		

> I LOVE seeing these pictures! Everyone who posted here has made some fantastic progress.
> 
> Here is my hair in July '05, just after I chopped off over ten inches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Candy_C (Oct 10, 2006)

GREAT THREAD ********!!!!


----------



## SweetAKA (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful hair ladies!! I love it!! Keep up the good work...


----------



## tonia682 (Oct 10, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...


 

I was loving your BC then I saw all your growth   ! Very nice!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 10, 2006)

*October 2000*






*July 2001*






*August 2006*


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 10, 2006)

*
Lauren450... you looked sooooo gorgeous with short hair! And your hair looked really nice and healthy and shiny and black when it was shorter!!!*


----------



## Carlie (Oct 10, 2006)

Great progress ladies!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 10, 2006)

*Okay... I can't go through each one of these drastic change pics and make a comment! All of them are AMAZING ME!!!   *


----------



## poetist (Oct 10, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> I know the last pic is kinda wack, but you get the idea


 

How cute are you? You remind me of Melinda Williams from Soul Food.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 10, 2006)

Poohbear your hair is *GORGEOUS! *


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Oct 10, 2006)

2003





2006


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 10, 2006)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> Poohbear your hair is *GORGEOUS! *


THANK YOU GLOOMGEISHA! Your coily coils are GORGEOUS TOO!!! 

ETA: BUBLNBRNSUGA, YOUR TWISTS ARE JUST SO THICK AND YUMMY!


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 10, 2006)

This pictures are so cool!!! I will try to find some photos too!


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 10, 2006)

awww, thanks 



			
				poetist said:
			
		

> How cute are you? You remind me of Melinda Williams from Soul Food.


----------



## Pam Pam (Oct 10, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...


 
Simply amazing!!!

Your hair is so pretty.

And I love everyone elses' progress as well.


----------



## Carlie (Oct 10, 2006)

These are my dream twists! 


			
				Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> 2006


----------



## so1913 (Oct 10, 2006)

These pics are great!  Thanks for participating ladies!!!


----------



## simplycee (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok I have a comparison the first is at the beginning of my hair jouney in 2004.  The last is as of this past Friday.  Look no more thin see through ends.


----------



## Pam Pam (Oct 10, 2006)

You ladies are so inspiring.  All of you have done wonders with your hair.  Thank God for a site like this and the sharing, caring natures you all have.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 10, 2006)

everyone looks great! These pics are amazing!!!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 10, 2006)

You all look wonderful and have such great progress...and to think many of us were poked fun of when we first started. Well look who's laughing now!

All these pics will definitely keep me motivated.


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 10, 2006)

simplycee said:
			
		

> Ok I have a comparison the first is at the beginning of my hair jouney in 2004.  The last is as of this past Friday.  Look no more thin see through ends.



SC, I want you haaaaair! Beautiful!


----------



## blac_quarian (Oct 10, 2006)

You ladies have had really amazing progress - absolutely fabulous!! This thread is just the inspiration we newbies need to keep us encouraged on our personal hair journeys.   I can't wait until the day I can actually participate in a thread such as this...


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 10, 2006)

From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 10, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol




*dead and slobberin*










*wakes up again* Mi GAWD! *runs to sylver's fotki*


----------



## honeycomb719 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very Inspiring... Im so jealous. You ladies have done fabulous jobs at retaining length


----------



## Mom23 (Oct 10, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


 
Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## wish4longlocs (Oct 10, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> *dead and slobberin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I am right behind you.

Comming back crying because fotki is under construction


----------



## Armyqt (Oct 10, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


 
Fabulous!!  What's up with the Fotki?  I need to do some stalking


----------



## wish4longlocs (Oct 10, 2006)

Thankyou to the many ladies, short to long, long to short; relaxed to natural and natural to relaxed. I am only in my first year of proper hair care, and this thread is an inspiration to keep up the hard work.


----------



## Cooyah (Oct 10, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> *dead and slobberin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
right there with you!!!! beautiful Sylver2


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is sticky worthy! I'm so in love with it, You ladies are a true inspiration


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 11, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> ETA: The whole point of this is that I remember CLEARLY when I cut my hair that short simply for "change" thinking "how in the hell am I going to grow this out???" At the time, I thought it would be impossible, or would take a lifetime. Sure, it's been 5 years, with other hair styles, cuts, and changes in between. I know a lot of women get discouraged about the "time" it takes to grow hair out and thinks it will take "forever". The time flies. It's possible  And I think it's good to "show" that it is possible, especially for the newcomers.


 
I'll come back with my pics but I just wanted to say, you're such a sweetheart for doing this.  Many of us do get frustrated with the time especially when we're counting seconds.  One more thing, I would love to have your hair!


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Oct 11, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


 You Hair makes me SICK... I LOVE it, LOVE it... thats the length i want to reach.  PLEAAAAAAAAAAAASE  PM me your regimen....  

wonderfuly progress.


----------



## saqqara (Oct 11, 2006)

mkstar826 said:
			
		

> *one of the last pics of me with relaxed hair - Sometime 2002*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## saqqara (Oct 11, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can say is WOW!


----------



## saqqara (Oct 11, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol



Amazing growth! And its so thick!


----------



## buttaflye03 (Oct 11, 2006)

simplycee said:
			
		

> Ok I have a comparison the first is at the beginning of my hair jouney in 2004. The last is as of this past Friday. Look no more thin see through ends.


 
Your hair gorgeous!


----------



## buttaflye03 (Oct 11, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> *dead and slobberin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm right on your heels!  Hurry up on that fotki sylver. There's a line waiting to get in.


----------



## dimpalz (Oct 11, 2006)

This pic is AMAZING! is that a set and blow out??? I thought it was a relaxer but your siggy says ur still natural, and there I was hating that you have all that body. It looks yummy! 




			
				Asha97 said:
			
		

>


----------



## sareca (Oct 11, 2006)

I already posted, but I found an old pic of my bald spot. It looked like an arrow ... forehead this way.  









There's still a line, tho.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Oct 11, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> From beady beads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANG POOH!
Very nice.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Oct 11, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...



WOW!
What a huge difference!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so jealous. lol  I can't wait until '07-'08 so I can have drastic comparison shots to inspire some folks.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks so much ladies)  Fokti under reconstruction

This is a great thread So.  
Love seeing these drastic comparisons.  Lets u know it can be done even if u are at your most frustrating, stressing giving up moment..lol
Beautiful Progress girls


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 11, 2006)

WOOOOOWEEEEEEE, all of these loving heads of hair, all of them are amazing, Congrats to you all! and thanks for sharing. I love threads like these.


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 11, 2006)

So1913 and Sareca!!!!! Can the two of you PM me your hair regimen's because I think that the two of you are my hair twins. I think my hair would fall somewhere in the middle of yours!!! Oh my gosh, you're hair is beautiful. You all are my inspiration! Sorry for hijackin but I had to call ya'll out!


----------



## scorpian (Oct 11, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> I cut my hair chin length during the month of September 2005, because I wanted to wear my hair in a non-floppy afro. I achieved my goal, but missed my length terribly. As of August 2006, I've gotten that length back (prior to the cut) and more.


 
I had to pick my jaw up of the floor when I was these amazing curls!!!!!
All of you ladies are very inspirational!!Beautiful heads of hair.Wish there was a magazine of LHCF ladies before and after with regimens  instead of all the worthless unbeweavable magazines that I see on the stands


----------



## Ms Red (Oct 11, 2006)

Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## ohsosuzy (Oct 11, 2006)

Ladies I am definitely in awe.

I was staring so long I burnt my friggin french fries.

Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## dlewis (Oct 11, 2006)

from this to my siggy

and from this (wore my hair like this for years after my daughter birth)


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 11, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


----------



## kreeme (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow!!! You guys have got some great progress. I guess I need to start taking more pictures of my hair so that I can see my own progress. Keep up the great work ladies.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 11, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> I cut my hair chin length during the month of September 2005, because I wanted to wear my hair in a non-floppy afro. I achieved my goal, but missed my length terribly. As of August 2006, I've gotten that length back (prior to the cut) and more.



Beautiful! I like your hair every way you have it. Are you a hair model?


----------



## *Happily Me* (Oct 11, 2006)

excellent progress ladies!


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Oct 11, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol



WOW Sylver2!!! Your hair is beautiful!  How long did it take for you to grow your hair from the short cut to your length now?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

i showed my kids these pictures because its such an inspiration.  

you ladies have done well and give me hope!! I was feeling a little down about my hair and not seeing too much progress in my opinion but..i  guess i need patience.

thanks...!


----------



## Victorian (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the best thread EVER!! 

This is my hair in November 2003.  Fully relaxed bone straight (w/about 1/2 inch of newgrowth). My hair was between shoulder and apl when straight.





This is September 2006, almost 3 years later.  Now fully natural and midback when stretched out.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 11, 2006)

This thread shows some amazing progress and how not only our hair's health change,but our styles changed too. beautiful


----------



## Stationwagon (Oct 11, 2006)

This link is such an inspiration. Keep 'em commin!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 11, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> This is the best thread EVER!!
> 
> This is my hair in November 2003.  Fully relaxed bone straight (w/about 1/2 inch of newgrowth). My hair was between shoulder and apl when straight.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful!


----------



## mahoganee (Oct 11, 2006)

sweetfacekay said:
			
		

> Here are my pics...I still cringe at the 2nd one. All of these are in a span of 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Go head girl! That's a lot of growth!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 11, 2006)

I want to see more!!!


----------



## senimoni (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang Ra!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not worthy.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Oct 11, 2006)

Now that is some really beautiful hair.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 11, 2006)

mahoganee said:
			
		

> Wow! Go head girl! That's a lot of growth!


 this was shocking but I am so glad you posted it, it gives so much encouragement.


----------



## goldensensation (Oct 11, 2006)

I cant wait to participate. I'll post a comparison shot after my next relaxer (hopefully by thanksgiving).


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> WOW Sylver2!!! Your hair is beautiful!  How long did it take for you to grow your hair from the short cut to your length now?




Hi Thank U)
I had that short cut back in early 1996. 

The almost shoulder length cut in the 2nd pic was about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## so1913 (Oct 11, 2006)

Even *I* wasn't prepared for all of these drastic photos when I started this thread!!!  WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## atrinibeauty (Oct 11, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> This is the best thread EVER!!
> 
> This is my hair in November 2003. Fully relaxed bone straight (w/about 1/2 inch of newgrowth). My hair was between shoulder and apl when straight.
> 
> ...


 
BEAUUTIFFFFULLLLL Chica


----------



## shiningstar84 (Oct 11, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol



WOW how many years did this take?


----------



## atrinibeauty (Oct 11, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


 
:notworthy Wow Sylver


----------



## Britt (Oct 11, 2006)

All I can say is  I am actually speechless, it's like I have to check my eyes... these pics are AMAZING notworthy:notworthy


----------



## isioma85 (Oct 11, 2006)

Unfortunately my drastic comparison pics aren't happy ones. But I know I'll look back at them with a full head of hair.

Pic 1: Me when I first got to college in August 2004. Near shoulder length.


Pic 2: Me a year later in September 2005. Toxic water, bad hair practices and a scissor happy stylist left me with hair just above my ears, and the back of my head shaved.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow!!!! This is why I love this site so much I can not wait to get to where you all are. Absolutely breath taking....EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## reckgnyze (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is mine its not drastic but I'm happy cause I finally feel like I got somewhere. hopefully i can get alittle bit further by the end of this year. Nice progress ladies, no wonderful progress.


----------



## MysTori (Oct 11, 2006)

Boy did I speak too soon! There are so many inspirations on here! I can't wait until I have some noticable results to share too. Thanks ladies for sharing.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Oct 11, 2006)

July 29 2004







October 11 2006







SOME AMAZING PROGRESS LADIES!!!


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 11, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> I cut my hair chin length during the month of September 2005, because I wanted to wear my hair in a non-floppy afro. I achieved my goal, but missed my length terribly. As of August 2006, I've gotten that length back (prior to the cut) and more.




WoWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love your Hair!!!!! LOve it especially your siggy pic.


----------



## Melaninme (Oct 12, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> WoWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love your Hair!!!!! LOve it especially your siggy pic.


 
Thank you!

Your hair is where I want mine to be NOW!!!  What long, thick, lovliness it is.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Melaninme (Oct 12, 2006)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I like your hair every way you have it. Are you a hair model?


 
Thank you.  No, I'm not a hair model, but I have entertained the idea of becoming a stylist.

ETA:

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!  Thanks OP!  

Keep up the GREAT work ladies!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 12, 2006)

All of the ladies who have posted have obviously taken the time to CARE for and nurture their hair!  Congratulations to everybody on their success!


----------



## erin558 (Oct 12, 2006)

i was thinking about cutting my hair off because i hate the way its growing out ( uneven as all get out! ) but I guess with a lot of patience it will get to where i want it to be. its just in that inbetween growing out stage right now.

this thread made me feel a lot better.


----------



## lsubabiedee (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow.  That's pretty much all I can say.  

here are mine.  First pic was April 2004.  Second was February 2006 and is of horrible quality b/c it was taken with my cell.


----------



## so1913 (Oct 12, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> I cut my hair chin length during the month of September 2005, because I wanted to wear my hair in a non-floppy afro. I achieved my goal, but missed my length terribly. As of August 2006, I've gotten that length back (prior to the cut) and more.



All I can do is  and  when I see your hair!!!  I think you would make a GREAT stylist!!!


----------



## lmjenk67 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've spent the last 2 days going through the entire thread and I'm so glad I did.  There are such beautiful, healthy heads of hair in this thread!  I'm so inspired by all the natural heads who have gained awesome length.  Great job, ladies of LHCF!!!

I'll post as soon as I figure out how to minimize/insert my photos


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 12, 2006)

mkstar826 said:
			
		

> *one of the last pics of me with relaxed hair - Sometime 2002*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LLLLubbbbbb your hair


----------



## lmjenk67 (Oct 12, 2006)

The first picture taken March 2006 (3 months post) and the second picture was taken a week after I BC'd in August 2006.




ETA:  Thanks for posting these Kreeme!


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 12, 2006)

all you ladies are such an inspiration!


----------



## kreeme (Oct 12, 2006)

Okay, here's mine. Not that big of a change, but there's a bit of progress I guess. erplexed You'll have to click on the pictures to get a larger view. I don't know how you ladies made them pictures all big...but PM me so I can figure this out.  

 
October 2005


December 2005


September2006


----------



## Starian (Oct 12, 2006)

December 2004 (starting point) My face says it all.  









January 2005 (Big chop of sorts; to chin)





January 2006 (1 year comparison)





And my album shows where I'm at now. Hopefully in January of 2007 you'll see me past BSL.


----------



## Starian (Oct 12, 2006)

I had to go and look over the rest of the thread and everyone's hair is beautiful. Definitely an inspiration.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 12, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> December 2004 (starting point) My face says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







WOOWWWWWWWWW your hair looks great


----------



## Pam Pam (Oct 12, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> December 2004 (starting point) My face says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful

I love the shine you ladies achieve on your hair.  I'd probably never go to the shop if I could achieve a shine like that.


----------



## dimpalz (Oct 12, 2006)

OT: Pam Pam ur baby girl straight up stole your face! She's beautiful


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2006)

reckgnyze said:
			
		

> Here is mine its not drastic but I'm happy cause I finally feel like I got somewhere. hopefully i can get alittle bit further by the end of this year. Nice progress ladies, no wonderful progress.


are you kidding me look at the growth in what two weeks.  Please your hair is growing fast.  Congrats on fast growth


----------



## sunnygirl (Oct 12, 2006)

March 2005




Sept 2006


----------



## so1913 (Oct 12, 2006)

sunnygirl said:
			
		

> View attachment 2831
> March 2005
> 
> 
> ...



Look at my twin's hair!!!!   I can't wait to be where you are at!!!


----------



## sareca (Oct 12, 2006)

sunnygirl said:
			
		

> View attachment 2831
> March 2005
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow!


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 12, 2006)

Starian said:
			
		

> December 2004 (starting point) My face says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is SICK!! I love it I love it!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 12, 2006)

Starian, your progress is A-MAzing


----------



## Shalilac (Oct 12, 2006)

Mine is old. Not extremely old, but old. However, the change is drastic! I luv this thread BTW! Here it is...




Growing hair is so much fun!


----------



## Cooyah (Oct 12, 2006)

sunnygirl said:
			
		

> View attachment 2831
> March 2005
> 
> 
> ...


 
You have TER beat chica!!!! gorgeous


----------



## MissJ (Oct 12, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> This is the best thread EVER!!
> 
> This is my hair in November 2003.  Fully relaxed bone straight (w/about 1/2 inch of newgrowth). My hair was between shoulder and apl when straight.
> 
> ...


Wow, I need to get your regimine.    Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MJ (Oct 12, 2006)

Woweeee!!!!   This thread is AWESOME. Unbelievable  Keep it coming ladies, keep it coming. 

Wow....


----------



## sareca (Oct 12, 2006)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> * Sept 2005 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 13, 2006)

I have such a long way to go, BUT.......  This is only just *2 *months of changing my hair around baby and I am proud.  My hair in the first pic is just ..... no words...  My hair in the 2nd pic is much healthier.  NOTE -I'm not balding , this is just a fresh relaxer and the hair is thin and you can see my scalp. I'm on my way!!!!!!


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 13, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> I have such a long way to go, BUT.......  This is only just *2 *months of changing my hair around baby and I am proud.  My hair in the first pic is just ..... no words...  My hair in the 2nd pic is much healthier.  NOTE -I'm not balding , this is just a fresh relaxer and the hair is thin and you can see my scalp. I'm on my way!!!!!!



*dead***** OMGGG! You grow girl!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Oct 13, 2006)

had to find a true drastic picture

here goes:

*August 2005*
[IMG]http://images14.fotki.com/v205...otos/5/587365/4094197/Picture014-vi.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## erin558 (Oct 13, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> I have such a long way to go, BUT.......  This is only just *2 *months of changing my hair around baby and I am proud.  My hair in the first pic is just ..... no words...  My hair in the 2nd pic is much healthier.  NOTE -I'm not balding , this is just a fresh relaxer and the hair is thin and you can see my scalp. I'm on my way!!!!!!



wow! thats huge!


----------



## gloomgeisha (Oct 13, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## erin558 (Oct 13, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 13, 2006)

WHOA DSYLLA 
Such an inspiration!!!! You should continue doing whatever your doing!!!! I LOVE YOUR hair!



			
				DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 13, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful sunny girl!!! 



			
				sunnygirl said:
			
		

> View attachment 2831
> March 2005
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starian (Oct 13, 2006)

D, you remain my # 1 hair idol. You and your hair are hot, girl. Mmmhmm. I wish I could put it on a cracker like some cheese and eat it! it's yummy looking.  

Keep these picures coming! It's all very inspiring.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 13, 2006)

I have to stop doing individual post- EVERY PICTURE THAT WAS POSTED IS VERY INSPIRING!!!! I LOVE IT ALL THANK YOU LADIES FOR POSTING!!!!


----------



## chayil0427 (Oct 14, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


 
That's it...I'm gonna faint...these shots are just too inspiring!!! 

Chayil


----------



## buttaflye03 (Oct 14, 2006)

I swear every single post with a comparison pic has me . This thread needs to be a *STICKY.* I love it, love it, love it!


----------



## theAlist (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok, when I say that EVERYONE'S changes have been beautiful...that is exactly what I mean!!  Y'all are truely blessed!  *Sunnygirl*, your hair lighted up my face!!!  Your current length unstretched is my goal for growing out my natural hair.  *Nomoweavesfome* OUTSTANDING progress chica!!!  What a beautiful turn around...all in the span of 2 months!!  This tread is *NZURI*(BEAUTIFUL)So1913  THANK YOU!!!  :notworthy


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 14, 2006)

sweetfacekay said:
			
		

> Ok, when I say that EVERYONE'S changes have been beautiful...that is exactly what I mean!! Y'all are truely blessed! *Sunnygirl*, your hair lighted up my face!!! Your current length unstretched is my goal for growing out my natural hair. *Nomoweavesfome* OUTSTANDING progress chica!!! What a beautiful turn around...all in the span of 2 months!! This tread is *NZURI*(BEAUTIFUL)So1913 THANK YOU!!! :notworthy


 
thanks guys for the compliment!
I have to agree- Everyonens pogress is just simply amazing!  and this does need to be a sticky especially for newbies!! lol


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 14, 2006)

mkstar826 said:
			
		

> *one of the last pics of me with relaxed hair - Sometime 2002*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is gorgeous. Was your cut by choice of force???


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Oct 14, 2006)

These pictures are amazing.  Love them all!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 14, 2006)

^^ I agree! Very inspirational!!


----------



## ekomba (Oct 14, 2006)

angellazette said:
			
		

> Ok here goes...
> 
> Day of my last relaxer, lol I had actually just had a fresh relaxer that day!
> 
> ...



 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that s really drastic lol angellazette! beautiful it s great to see the before after pix of u all  Poohbear your hair grew, so1913 i loooooove your hair. You ladies all have amazing progresses


----------



## Cooyah (Oct 14, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that s really drastic lol angellazette! beautiful it s great to see the before after pix of u all Poohbear your hair grew, so1913 i loooooove your hair. You ladies all have amazing progresses


 
HEY NOW, post ur pics too!!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 14, 2006)

This needs to be a sticky ASAP


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 14, 2006)

GIrL your hair is beautiful!!! Love it!!! 



			
				Shalilac said:
			
		

> Mine is old. Not extremely old, but old. However, the change is drastic! I luv this thread BTW! Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## motherx2esq (Oct 14, 2006)

Everyone's hair is beautiful.  I'm sure I have told many of you women time and time again that your hair is an inspiration!  Just lovely!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 14, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## so1913 (Oct 14, 2006)

I forgot I put this together (and posted in the past I think)!  It's a collage that shows "some" of my various hair stages and grow out periods:


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 14, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> I forgot I put this together (and posted in the past I think)!  It's a collage that shows "some" of my various hair stages and grow out periods:



Damn girl, you hair looks good natural AND relaxed!!!!!


----------



## so1913 (Oct 14, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 14, 2006)

so1913 said:
			
		

> I forgot I put this together (and posted in the past I think)! It's a collage that shows "some" of my various hair stages and grow out periods:


 
 Beautiful collage! Just goes to show that change can be great!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 14, 2006)

Great comparisons ladies!!


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 14, 2006)

here are mine:

Before: (Sept 05)





afterSept 05)





now: (Oct 06)


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 14, 2006)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> here are mine:
> 
> Before: (Sept 05)
> 
> ...


 
  Gorgeous hair! that's a lot of growth!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Oct 14, 2006)

COsign!!!! Beautiful progress 


			
				amr501 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous hair! that's a lot of growth!


----------



## hopeful (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome thread so1913!  Lots of inspiration from everybody.  Your pics are so beautiful, you look like a model.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks ladies.  Sorry about the size of that last pic, didn't know it was so big.


----------



## Dannygirl (Oct 14, 2006)

dang some of these heads of hair are jaw droppers..


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 14, 2006)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> here are mine:
> 
> Before: (Sept 05)
> 
> ...



DAMN! Beautiful


----------



## bubblebtm2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> here are mine:
> 
> Before: (Sept 05)
> 
> ...




*Grgeus Hair!*  That's the type of curl pattern I want for my next weave


----------



## atrinibeauty (Oct 14, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnygirl (Oct 14, 2006)

Love it!  This is such a great thread!


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 15, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 15, 2006)

javascript:editTags()


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 15, 2006)

Starian, your hair is very pretty. And that updo in you album is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 15, 2006)

Ekomba, I WANT YOU HAIR!!!!


----------



## MiWay (Oct 15, 2006)

Everybody's hair looks so beautiful.  Such wonderful progress ladies!  Congrats to you all.

I don't know how drastic this is, but my hair is so much healthier, and my ends are no longer chewed up!   

*November 2005*





*October 2006* (after 1 inch trim)


----------



## BW1 (Oct 15, 2006)

Everyone's hair looks gorgeous!!!! 



			
				Asha97 said:
			
		

> Thank you.  No, I'm not a hair model, but I have entertained the idea of becoming a stylist.
> 
> Asha, if you become a stylist let me know. I live in Arlington, but I don't have a problem driving to get my hair done.


----------



## bubblebtm2 (Oct 16, 2006)

DSylla, I want your thickness!!!    Your hair is gorgeous...nice, long, and FULL!!!

But anyway, here's my drastic shot (it's not the greatest, but I tried) :


----------



## patient1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Please Bubble!!

That's tremendous progress!!

p1


----------



## JazzyDez (Oct 16, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol


 
......  
HOW DID I MISS OUT ON THIS THREAD?!?!?!!!!!! FOR 6 DAYS!!!!  
You ladies are soo off the chain......


----------



## JazzyDez (Oct 16, 2006)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> I have such a long way to go, BUT....... This is only just *2 *months of changing my hair around baby and I am proud. My hair in the first pic is just ..... no words... My hair in the 2nd pic is much healthier. NOTE -I'm not balding , this is just a fresh relaxer and the hair is thin and you can see my scalp. I'm on my way!!!!!!


 
Girl!!!!   1stpic = disaster, 2nd pic=gorgeous!!! I am only saying this because you are doing a WONDERFUL job! I can't wait to see your pics next year!


----------



## foxxymami (Oct 16, 2006)

BUMPING....


----------



## bubblebtm2 (Oct 17, 2006)

patient1 said:
			
		

> Please Bubble!!
> 
> That's tremendous progress!!
> 
> p1




Thank you, Patient!!!

I appreciate it dearly


----------



## lsubabiedee (Oct 17, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> had to find a true drastic picture
> 
> here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## ekomba (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Ms_Twana 



			
				Cooyah said:
			
		

> HEY NOW, post ur pics too!!!!



lol Cooyah  i havent taken any pictures since august my hair is in hiatus and hibernating and marinating throughout the winter i m trying to get 9-10inches by august 2007 for my trip to africa lol     so the update is old :

big  chop end of june 2005



Hosted on Fotki

august 2006



Hosted on Fotki

comparison shot small pic oct 15,2005 big pic august 10,2006



Hosted on Fotki
small pic january 2006 big pic august 2006



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 17, 2006)

GREAT progress Ekomba!!!!


----------



## Ayeshia (Oct 17, 2006)

http://myspace-298.vo.llnwd.net/01264/89/24/1264114298_l.jpg 

src= http://myspace-558.vo.llnwd.net/01018/85/55/1018995558_l.jpg


----------



## shalom (Oct 17, 2006)

Ladies, your hair looks so good I'm in shock.  Well I guess there goes the myth that says black women can't grow hair.  

HAPPY HAIR GROWING.


----------



## Natakue (Oct 22, 2006)

i just kept saying "holy crap" the whole time i looked at this thread! yall ladies progress is amazing and inspiring!!


i tried to pair them to make the differences more drastic. here's a pic of me relaxed in either junior or senior year of high school(1999 or 2000) and fully natural in august 2006.












these are pics from june 2006 and 2 weeks ago (left to right)








(edited to clarify between relaxed and natural stages)


----------



## RosesBlack (Oct 22, 2006)

All of you, amazing.  Really.  I've been gaping at this thread for a few days.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 22, 2006)

I almost fainted when I some of these pics. All of you ladies are such an inspiration!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 22, 2006)

Just wanted to bump this amazing thread......it really should be a sticky!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 22, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

>


 
Beautiful hair & progress Kini!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 22, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

>



Very, very pretty!!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 22, 2006)

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> Very, very pretty!!!


 
Thank ya'all so much!!!


----------



## Silkycoils (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's mine: 

Feb 2004 







Sept. 13th 2006


----------



## bubblebtm2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Silkynaps said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> Feb 2004
> 
> ...




 This is definitely a drastic change.  Everyone's hair looks sooooo good!!!  I can't wait to get to the length some of u ladies possess


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 23, 2006)

Natakue said:
			
		

> i just kept saying "holy crap" the whole time i looked at this thread! yall ladies progress is amazing and inspiring!!
> 
> 
> i tried to pair them to make the differences more drastic. here's a pic of me relaxed in either junior or senior year of high school(1999 or 2000) and fully natural in august 2006.
> ...


 
BEAUTIFUL NAT!  You are soooooooo....  pretty!


----------



## Natakue (Oct 23, 2006)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL NAT!  You are soooooooo....  pretty!


aww, thanks sweetie! 

and where are your pics lady? i know for a fact you have some banging rollersets you need to show off!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nat I don't have anything drastic to show.  I didn't take a lot of pictures before LHCF!


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 23, 2006)

Kini Your HAIR!!! OMG... Great WOrk!!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 23, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> Kini Your HAIR!!! OMG... Great WOrk!!!


 
Thank you Khandi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anherica (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow! Everyone's hair is beautiful, and such an inspriration. Here are a few of mine. Not too impressive, but I'm working on it. The damage in the second photo makes me shudder, but I'm on the mend. Sorry for the size.
*About three years ago with the short relaxed do*




*June 2006, right before BC*




*Recent, about a month or so ago, poor quality*


----------



## keluric (Oct 23, 2006)

Kini, I love your hair... and your shower curtain


----------



## keluric (Oct 23, 2006)

Anherica, great progress.. congrats on going natural!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Oct 23, 2006)

anherica said:
			
		

> Wow! Everyone's hair is beautiful, and such an inspriration. Here are a few of mine. Not too impressive, but I'm working on it. The damage in the second photo makes me shudder, but I'm on the mend. Sorry for the size.
> *About three years ago with the short relaxed do*
> 
> 
> ...


 
you look so cute with your TWA!!  like a kid!!  your natural took at least 10 years off so you look @22.  The same thing happened to my aunt years ago, when she went natural.  We were all like what are you doing? but we loved it.  And it made her look soo young.  Great job growing your relaxer out too before the BC by the way.  Keep up the good work! Happy growing.


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 23, 2006)

I love these before and afters! i guess that I will have to put of some of my own!


----------



## Natakue (Oct 23, 2006)

naturallady said:
			
		

> *July 2001*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was amazing too! that was a serious BC! i wish i could do something like this. also perfectdoak's style is my secret wish! if i had guts (and knew how to keep the blue dyed hair from turning green) i would totally try it!!


----------



## anherica (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks ladies!  I was havin' a bad day, until I revisited this thread.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 24, 2006)

Naturallady I love your hair!


----------



## rootdeep (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay okay. I wanna play! 

*Before LHCF*
 This is as long as I thought my  hair was going to ever grow again. This is rightBEFORE it REALLY began to fall out last winter so you can imagine how ROUGH it looked! 






*After*
 There is no rinse or dye in my hair....just dark and healthy! Whew...I could cry looking at this!


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 24, 2006)

root deep your pics are inspiring me.  how long did it take you to get to that length?


----------



## rootdeep (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm....I would sayd 8 months of changing hair habits and CUTTING ALL OF THAT DEAD THIRSTY hair off. That before pic is a GOOD pic...My  hair was at my ear December 31, 2005 when I let her cut all of the dead hair off. I kept wearing falls up until July of this year and here I am. I pray that it continues to stay healthy and grows.



			
				locabouthair said:
			
		

> root deep your pics are inspiring me. how long did it take you to get to that length?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 24, 2006)

All of you ladies are real inspiring!!!

I'm going to try the fall and phony ponie thing to help get too my length.


----------



## tenderheaded (Oct 24, 2006)

I've had 2 wks of computer problems, but today I went thru every post and you ladies are nothing short of amazing   
I'm so grateful to you for sharing. I wish all black women could see what can happen when we work at growing hair!

Magnificent coils and naps and relaxed and beauty oh my


----------



## LionQueen (Oct 24, 2006)

Kinicakes - 
  Your photos literally brought tears to my eyes.  Bravo, Diva!

To All:  I have been SO encouraged and inspired by each of you in your unique & wonderful beauty, and abundant & vibrant hair! Thank you so much.

I salute you ALL!


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 24, 2006)

LionQueen said:
			
		

> Kinicakes -
> Your photos literally brought tears to my eyes. Bravo, Diva!
> 
> To All: I have been SO encouraged and inspired by each of you in your unique & wonderful beauty, and abundant & vibrant hair! Thank you so much.
> ...


 
Oooh thank you, thank you, thank you so much!!!!!

Girl, this is the pic that brings "tears" to my eyes when i think about how i used to mistreat my poor hair!






 LOL!!!!


----------



## LionQueen (Oct 24, 2006)

Kini, 
Won't we hang on to thin ends for dear life??  
Well... next stop for you, full healthy bbsl!!  


I'm still grinnin'.....


----------



## alexstin (Oct 24, 2006)

Oct 2004-Right before I started my journey. I didn't know it looked so bad!  I got a cut in December '04 to make it look better so I started out a little shorter than this.





June 2006


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 24, 2006)

This thread is so inspiring! Keep it growin' ladies!


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 24, 2006)

Silkynaps said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> Feb 2004
> 
> ...


 
OMG SN.....*thank you for this picture*....I always tried to envision what my hair would probably look like if it was long or what I would want it to look like...*your picture is it...*
I have found my ultimate inspiration picture...thank you for sharing!


----------



## shunta (Oct 28, 2006)

bumping for Serenity


----------



## Dymondz7 (Oct 30, 2006)

Bumping.  It would great for this to be a sticky!


----------



## kimbaparis (Oct 30, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> I cut my hair chin length during the month of September 2005, because I wanted to wear my hair in a non-floppy afro. I achieved my goal, but missed my length terribly. As of August 2006, I've gotten that length back (prior to the cut) and more.


asha, i love your hair. what type would you say you have? how do you take care of the afro? do you press it? and how often.

i am a newbie with a big bald spot. thinking about a chop.
kom


----------



## Pam Pam (Oct 30, 2006)

dimpalz said:
			
		

> OT: Pam Pam ur baby girl straight up stole your face! She's beautiful


 
Ooh, thank you!!!


----------



## Dymondz7 (Dec 23, 2006)

Decided to bump for those of us who need inspiration as we move into the New Year


----------



## seymone (Dec 23, 2006)

All this just with protective styles... Now, I wonder what I will get from actually taking care of my hair


----------



## gn1g (Jan 25, 2007)

I am perplexed.  I am just now seeing this thread.  I come on this site everyday and I just found out that wrapping can make your hair thin.  There's no end to what I could be missing.


Beautiful shots ladies.


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 25, 2007)

i have no idea how i missed this thread either??!!

amazing hair everyone!


----------



## asha (Jan 25, 2007)

WOW...how did I miss this thread. You ladies are all an inspiration.


----------



## navsegda (Jan 25, 2007)

Awww, such gorgeous hair!


----------



## glamgal198 (Jan 25, 2007)

lauren450 said:
			
		

> Great progress ladies! Ok, here are mine:
> 
> My BC (sort of. This is after my wedding. My hair was extremely damaged, so my stylist suggested I start over)
> 
> ...


 
:notworthy  Good googly moogly that is some BEAUTIFUL hair!!! I think i found my hair idol!


----------



## ms.gafeney (Jan 25, 2007)

all of you natural girls have beautiful hair! keep up the good work


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 25, 2007)

AWESOME thread ladies :Flahsssss .....ALL of you are my hair role models....:notworthy


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Jan 25, 2007)

May 2006






December 2006


----------



## KiniKakes (Jan 25, 2007)

*THEN*






*NOW*


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 26, 2007)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> *THEN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Amazing prgress.  Your hair looks great girl


----------



## shunta (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow! Great job, everyone!


----------



## shunta (Jan 26, 2007)

Wishin4BSL said:
			
		

> May 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!! Your hair looks like the epitome of health in such a short time. Fabulous!!!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am scared to go natural but one day...I will.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 26, 2007)

All of you ladies have beautiful progress.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for bumping. This one of my favorite threads.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jan 27, 2007)

Beautiful progress ladies!


----------



## Sha76 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ladies, your progress is aweinspiring. Keep up the good work.


----------



## facets (Jan 31, 2007)

love love *love* this thread!!! i've been missing out.. this is brilliant!










thanks to Enchantment for posting the link(in 
'difficult' thread) and to SO1913 for starting it !


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW!!! This is an amazing thread - I hadn't poked my head in for a while - I can't WAIT til I take my one year pictures.... I'll have an entirely different head of hair - gorgeous ya'll!


----------



## KiniKakes (Feb 1, 2007)

I love this thread too!!! Come on ladies, more more MORE!!!!


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 1, 2007)

I may as well post mine too.  They arent really drastic, just different.

Pic 1: relaxed days
Pic 2: Big Chop after transition
Pic 3: Wash n go after henna
Pic 4: Two strand twists. One day I will learn to part straight. They are only a day old and already frizzy.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 1, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I may as well post mine too.  They arent really drastic, just different.
> 
> Pic 1: relaxed days
> Pic 2: Big Chop after transition
> ...



Beautiful hair!  I think this is the first time I've ever seen pics of you


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 1, 2007)

so1913 said:
			
		

> Beautiful hair!  I think this is the first time I've ever seen pics of you




Awww TY. When it grows up its going to be fierce just like yours and Bubln.   I posted a couple of pics a week or two ago when I did my henna. Its all just repeats of the pic in the blue sweater tho. I havent had any pics up since the first year following my BC. I took the album link out my profile since I wasnt doing updates.


----------



## natasha (Feb 1, 2007)

trimbride said:
			
		

>



Lol at the drooling but I totally agree!  Beautiful!


----------



## cat eyes (Feb 1, 2007)

I love this thread too!!!


----------



## The Girl (Feb 1, 2007)

I love this thread...bookmarked


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 1, 2007)

March 04


Nov 06


Sorry, they came out small. Click to enlarge


----------



## toniy (Feb 1, 2007)

Whewww!! I got thru the entire thread before leaving for work. I am definitely inspired and begging for more!!!! Thanks ladies...


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's mine...I wonder what 2007 will bring


----------



## mscocoface (Feb 19, 2007)

I decided to place my in my signature because with hair like mine you just don't see the differences unless it is stretched.  Not complaining just trying to keep the inspiration.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I may as well post mine too.  They arent really drastic, just different.
> 
> Pic 1: relaxed days
> Pic 2: Big Chop after transition
> ...



Awwwwww....you are sooooooo pretty, Enchantment...and your hair is awesome!!!


----------



## esoterica (Mar 19, 2007)

June 2004 vs February 2007.


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 19, 2007)

esoterica said:
			
		

> June 2004 vs February 2007.



great progress! what was your regimen!


----------



## esoterica (Mar 19, 2007)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> great progress! what was your regimen!


thanks. i prefer little to no manipulation so i've worn sew-ins constantly and i only relax twice a year. i dont use anything topical and i always get sick of taking all my hair supplements.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Mar 25, 2007)

mkstar826 said:
			
		

> *one of the last pics of me with relaxed hair - Sometime 2002*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

All three are beautiful.


----------



## Mom23 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bumping to subscribe...


----------



## OneInAMillion (Apr 2, 2007)

I just found an old pic so I had to come in here.  Dang, and I thought my hair was fly in the first pic (3 years ago, day after the overprocessing  )

Night





Day


----------



## Lioness (Apr 2, 2007)

esoterica said:
			
		

> June 2004 vs February 2007.



Great progress!!


----------



## Catina72 (Apr 2, 2007)

*OneinaMillion*, your hair is soooo much thicker and healthy looking now, thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Apr 2, 2007)

Catina72 said:
			
		

> *OneinaMillion*, your hair is soooo much thicker and healthy looking now, thanks for sharing!



Thanks girl!  I'll see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Apr 2, 2007)

Great thread!!! Thank you for bumping this.  I love the inspiration. I can't wait to participate.


----------



## mkstar826 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Your hair is gorgeous. Was your cut by choice of force???



choice....


----------



## ekomba (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey girls long time here s my night and day drastic hair changes lol i took a few pix yesterday to test my flatiron  still natural 4b

the first pix is 22oct,2005





and the 2 others are yesterday april 2, 2007


----------



## QB (Apr 3, 2007)

The first picture is April 3, 2007 2nd picture Nov 30, 2006 3rd picture July 2, 2007


----------



## Snuckles (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, you guys have inspired me to take pictures and actually start a fotki to track progress.  

Thanks to everyone that contributed to this awesome thread.


----------



## angellazette (May 16, 2007)

Ok I'm bumping this, just want to give an update on my edges...In 2006, I had micro braids and they severely damaged my edges and my hair was in poor condition. I still have a small area that appears sparse but overall the area has improved.

http://public.fotki.com/angelic012/hair-1/2007/edges-update/


----------



## la flaca (May 28, 2007)

BUMP.........This thread is amazing


----------



## WaterChylde (May 28, 2007)

I thought I'd never figure out how to nurse my hair back.


----------



## need2accumulate (May 28, 2007)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> I thought I'd never figure out how to nurse my hair back.



you did a great job


----------



## scarcity21 (May 28, 2007)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> I thought I'd never figure out how to nurse my hair back.


 

Looking Good  water!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (May 28, 2007)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> I thought I'd never figure out how to nurse my hair back.


 

Looking Good  water!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (May 28, 2007)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> I thought I'd never figure out how to nurse my hair back.


 

Looking Good  water!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 30, 2007)

BUMPING


----------



## dillard (May 30, 2007)

Wow, I've enjoyed seeing these changes!!! I couldn't choose between just two pics, I feel like I did something drastic every time I went to the salon, so here is my collage of drastic changes!!


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2007)

Wow dillard. I love collage. I think you've had every style in the book and they all look great on you.


----------



## Nightingale (May 30, 2007)

I love this thread!


----------



## dillard (Jun 9, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow dillard. I love collage. I think you've had every style in the book and they all look great on you.



aww, thanks sareca! now i'm trying to leave my hair alone, and hopefully it'll repay me by growing to the flo'!


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jul 6, 2007)

bumping.....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 6, 2007)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> I thought I'd never figure out how to nurse my hair back.



Oh my GOD!! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Your hair looks amazing! Oh how much better I feel... 

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING AND INSPIRING!!!

Thanks so much for sharing. I needed this...


----------



## WaterChylde (Jul 6, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Oh my GOD!! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Your hair looks amazing! Oh how much better I feel...
> 
> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING AND INSPIRING!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing. I needed this...


No problem. I'm so glad I could be of some help.


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 13, 2007)

Bump to da bump to bump da bump....biggy-biggy (It's da remix!!!!)


----------



## frostydoll (Jul 13, 2007)

May 2005 v June 2007







May 2005 v April 2007


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 14, 2007)

I really really love this thread.  I've been kind of discouraged with my growth lately and this really helps.

Beautiful ladies!


----------



## SVT (Jul 14, 2007)

Whoa! These are very encouraging photos! Let me dig for my old pics...


----------



## SVT (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay, I've posted these before but here they are again. The black and white photo is from Spring 2001 and the color photo is from 12/2006. 
View attachment 4977

View attachment 4979


----------



## Gryphyn (Jul 14, 2007)

SVT said:
			
		

> Okay, I've posted these before but here they are again. The black and white photo is from Spring 2001 and the color photo is from 12/2006.
> View attachment 4977
> 
> View attachment 4979



 oh my!!


----------



## thegirltolove (Jul 14, 2007)

SVT said:
			
		

> Okay, I've posted these before but here they are again. The black and white photo is from Spring 2001 and the color photo is from 12/2006.
> View attachment 4977
> 
> View attachment 4979



SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL.....and the smiley over the black and white pic is hilarious!!!!


----------



## SVT (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## MissBrandi (Jul 20, 2007)

mine are in my siggy.

in the first one, i had just dyed my extremely thin relaxed hair.  as you can see in picture #2, my hair broke off.  there was nice, big section in my crown that was less than 1" long and those ends.. i'm so embarrassed to even be sharing that picture.  february 2006, i finally decided to stop holding on to that hot mess and got my hair cut into a cut above the ear style and wore braids off and on until april of this year.  i owe all of my progress to lhcf.  before i found these boards and started taking better care of my hair, it never even touched my shoulders.  now i'm PAST my shoulders, on my way to APL.


----------



## mightyisis6874 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice photos, everyone! This is such a good way to remind ourselves of how far we've come. I found a pic from March of '06 and compared it to my last bootcamp update shots. See my siggy?


----------



## PittGirl06 (Jul 21, 2007)

These are only within the past two years.  I don't have any pre-natural or just after BC pics on this computer.  I like to change it up a bit!


----------



## MiWay (Jul 21, 2007)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> I thought I'd never figure out how to nurse my hair back.


 

    Wow!  You made excellent progress.  Your hair looks great!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the pics ladies. I have mine in my siggy.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 21, 2007)

I know right and it's soo much thicker too, Congratulations waterchylde!





			
				msbrown76 said:
			
		

> Wow! You made excellent progress. Your hair looks great!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 21, 2007)

PittGirl06 said:
			
		

> These are only within the past two years. I don't have any pre-natural or just after BC pics on this computer. I like to change it up a bit!


 
your hair's grown a lot!


----------



## PittGirl06 (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks caribeandiva!  I look forward to keeping it growing long and strong!


Okay youse gals, I'm waitin' on the rest of ya to post some dramatic style changes/growth progress pics   out with it!


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 1, 2007)

Bump!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 1, 2007)

Double post!  Had to get the pics right!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's mine!!!

*July/August 2005*






*July/August 2007:*




*HAPPY TWO-YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME!!!
*****


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow QT great job!!!!! Happy 2 year anniversary!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 1, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Here's mine!!!
> 
> *July/August 2005*
> 
> ...


 


Conrats! That is awesome progress!!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2007)

I love this thread.  I hope to post my own drastic changes one day (not doing well so far though...)


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 1, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Wow QT great job!!!!! Happy 2 year anniversary!!




Aww thanks so much!  It would have been alot longer if it wasn't for my scissor-happy behind lol!  Still, the difference is really night and day!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 1, 2007)

january noir said:


> I love this thread.  I hope to post my own drastic changes one day (*not doing well so far though...*)



Are you kidding?!!  From the looks of your avatar, you're almost BSL!  Go 'head girl!


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Are you kidding?!! From the looks of your avatar, you're almost BSL! Go 'head girl!


 
You are a sweetie! Thanks for the encouragement. 

Unfortunately I had to have my hair cut last Saturday (8/25/07) about 2 or 3 inches. The ends were super thin and the right side was at bottom of my shoulder blade and the rest, well, the rest looked like someone had chewed it! 

I have to take another photo for my avatar. I am keeping hope alive though! I have only been on my journey since November 06. I think the average for results is 2 years...

If I could only have hair like yours...


----------



## MsAngie (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, this is a really inspirational thread! Every time I get down on my hair, I'll take a look at these pics. Fabulous job, ladies!!


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Sep 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say great progress everyone! Hopefully one day I will have some drastic changes.


----------



## meaganita (Sep 2, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Aww thanks so much! *It would have been alot longer if it wasn't for my scissor-happy behind lol!* Still, the difference is really night and day!


Same here!  Beautiful hair btw!  You ladies have made some FANTASTIC progress!  Mine is in my siggy.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 2, 2007)

Ooooh!! I finally have a comparison set that I can floss! 


August 2006 to June 2007 










I was so shamed of my crazy, rough, two toned, Krusty Da Clown hair, I was hiding my face. 

No shame, no more!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations girl! nice progress





qtslim83 said:


> Here's mine!!!
> 
> *July/August 2005*
> 
> ...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice progress and I love that color.





nappywomyn said:


> Ooooh!! I finally have a comparison set that I can floss!
> 
> 
> August 2006 to June 2007
> ...


----------



## thefineprint (Sep 2, 2007)

ok, here we go:

2000 - back in my permie days.  it was actually getting healthy at this point but once i went away to college the breakage followed




2006 - big chop!!!




2007 - onto sisterlocks


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 2, 2007)

thefineprint said:


> ok, here we go:
> 
> 2000 - back in my permie days. it was actually getting healthy at this point but once i went away to college the breakage followed
> 
> ...


 

I "heart" your sistalocks too! They're beautiful, great progress!


----------



## thefineprint (Sep 3, 2007)

^ thanks so much!


----------



## MissJ (Sep 3, 2007)

PittGirl, I love how your hair looks in those braids!

thefineprint, your sister locks look great... and tempting.


----------



## MissJ (Sep 3, 2007)

Before (Relaxed)  May 2004:






After (Day-old wash 'n' go) September 2007:


----------



## caligirl2385 (Sep 3, 2007)

MissJ said:


> Before (Relaxed)  May 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MISSJ, YOU ARE SO CUTE. GO GIRL.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 3, 2007)

From this

to this, 2 yrs...


----------



## MissJ (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks caligirl! 

LadyZ, wow, that is some awesome progress.  Your hair looks so healthy now!


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 3, 2007)

MissJ said:


> Thanks caligirl!
> 
> LadyZ, wow, that is some awesome progress. Your hair looks so healthy now!


====


Thank you Ms.J


----------



## thefineprint (Sep 3, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> From this
> 
> to this, 2 yrs...



 wow! that is amazing!


----------



## Country gal (Sep 4, 2007)

2 Strand Twists- I think 2005








2007 Straight Shot


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 4, 2007)

thefineprint said:


> wow! that is amazing!


 
Thanks,
TheFinePrint


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Sep 5, 2007)

Country gal said:


> 2 Strand Twists- I think 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dang!! You are serious about that hair! It looks really amazing. I wish I had all that thickness!


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Sep 5, 2007)

LadyZ said:


> From this
> 
> to this, 2 yrs...


 LAdy Z (my hair idol) 
girl you know my pony tail looks like that now!!!! Hopefully in 2 years I will look like your signature picture! Your hair is amazing.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Country gal said:


> 2 Strand Twists- I think 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WoW!!! Get it girl..lol


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 5, 2007)

angellazette said:


> Ok here goes...
> 
> Day of my last relaxer, lol I had actually just had a fresh relaxer that day!
> 
> ...



 My mouth is watering!


----------



## Mystic (Sep 5, 2007)

MissJ you are a hottie!




MissJ said:


> Before (Relaxed)  May 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 6, 2007)

Jus a few random shots of my hair from past till present


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Sep 6, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> Jus a few random shots of my hair from past till present


 
OMG Candy C your siggy is soooo funny!


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 6, 2007)

tiffanyoneal said:


> LAdy Z (my hair idol)
> girl you know my pony tail looks like that now!!!! Hopefully in 2 years I will look like your signature picture! Your hair is amazing.


 
===
Thanks Tiff,

I sure your hair will, just continue to give it  a lot of TLC and it will respond,  Hang in there... and expect a few bumps in the road but never give up... I am fighting a big battle now with shedding/breakage:swordfigh:gunner7:, trying to get this last week of a stretch in... I won't I won't give up though.. I will have to step up my full hair treatment a day... The shedding/breakage is killing me over here  :burning:     

Oh, well you get the picture...LOL

Thanks again


----------



## dillard (Sep 22, 2007)

BUUUUUMMMPPPPP!!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 22, 2007)

longhairluva said:


> Ladies this is the most inspiring(sp) thread I've ever seen. i love love the progress. Great. I love the drastic changes. It makes me want to transition but I don't think I have that much patience.
> 
> O.T. Whip I'm a Louisiana lady too. Did you go to Southern University. Go Jags.


 

More OT....

New Orleanian here....

Abramson H. S. (after spending three and a half years in that hell called SMA), Xavier U. and Tulane.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 23, 2007)

September 2006





July 2007


----------



## bluefolli (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW! All that in less than a year...that's great. HHG!

Mine is my siggy...HHG to me. 



wheezy807 said:


> September 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 23, 2007)

bluefolli said:


> WOW! All that in less than a year...that's great. HHG!
> 
> Mine is my siggy...HHG to me.


 
PHENOMINAL, congratz on your hair and weight loss!!!


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 23, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> September 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You have GORGEOUS hair! Very full, and I love the color.

This is a great thread, ladies!


----------



## thefineprint (Sep 23, 2007)

i absolutely love this thread and hope it never goes away!


----------



## jeanne516 (Sep 23, 2007)

I wanna add pics but i don't quite know how to enlarge them...
the first is Sept. 2004, the second is april 2006


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Sep 23, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> I wanna add pics but i don't quite know how to enlarge them...
> the first is Sept. 2004, the second is april 2006


 
Jeanne its good to see you! Your progress is truly an inspiration to alot of ladies. I'm looking forward to your updates in January


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 23, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> September 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whooooooooaaaaaa! What a dramatic turnaround Wheezy. Your hair is absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure it's grown even more since July.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 23, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> I wanna add pics but i don't quite know how to enlarge them...
> the first is Sept. 2004, the second is april 2006



Jeanne, you too! My goodness your hair has grown.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Minny and Sunshinebeautiful! Jeanne516- Your hair has come a long way, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Sep 23, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> I wanna add pics but i don't quite know how to enlarge them...
> the first is Sept. 2004, the second is april 2006



I'VE ALWAYS LOVED YOUR HAIR. YOU ARE SUCH AN INSPIRATION.


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## charmtreese (Nov 5, 2007)

Jan 06


Jan 06


Aug 07


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 5, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> September 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOOD GOD, WHEEZY!!!!!!!!! I really needed to see your gorgeous hair!! Thank you so very much!! I've been a bit discouraged with all this shrinkage that is making me look like I'm at ear length.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 5, 2007)

Country gal said:


> 2 Strand Twists- I think 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a lovely lady!! Well done, my nappy queen!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 5, 2007)

thefineprint said:


> ^ thanks so much!



Breathtaking!!!


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 5, 2007)

Oooh...I would like to play.   Mind you, these pictures are all older since I had a recent change in my hair, but nevertheless, I love looking back on them because they show me that my hair grows without limits and all I have to do is wash and moisturize. I don't need growth aids.

Here's a few. They should be dated and they show my hair both relaxed (2004) and natural (2005-07).

1.) Here's a picture of my hair from 2004. The left hand side shows how the relaxer I used and heat from the blow-_fryer_ broke my hair off. The right hand side shows that after 2 months of washing and sticking only to perm-rod sets, my hair grew about an inch to 1 1/2 inches per month!! 






(Click for link to photo description...)

2.) Here's another 2 month growth comparison. This time around, I'd just gotten my hair cut because of breakage, and I decided to baggy my ends consistently if cornrowed or wear wet sets (strawsets, flexi-rod, and perm rod) exclusively. I stopped using heat during this time. 






(Click here for description in Fotki...)

3.) And here's a growth shot of my natural hair. Natural hair does grow as fast if not faster! 






(Link to picture in my Fotki...)

4.) Another natural growth shot after 6 months...






(Link to picture in my Fotki/album...)


One thing that I've noticed with my hair is that water is my hair's best friend!! When I can wash my hair, or style it while it is wet and leave it alone, my hair grows wonderfully.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Nov 6, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> September 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great job!!!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 6, 2007)

charmtreese said:


> Jan 06
> 
> 
> Jan 06
> ...


 

Love it, love it, love it!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 6, 2007)

so1913 said:


> I thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of your hair from one extreme to another, whether it be style (some of us have come a loooong way, lol) color, length (doesn't have to be short to long, can be the other way around), health, texture, etc. just two shots that are COMPLETELY and DRASTICALLY different from the other.  It just shows how versitile our hair is, and how NOTHING is permenant.  We can make changes, make progress, and none of these drastic differences in our hair over time could happen if our hair DID NOT GROW, right?  More motivation!!!!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...



My favorite head of hair!!!!


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 13, 2007)

jeanne516 said:


> I wanna add pics but i don't quite know how to enlarge them...
> the first is Sept. 2004, the second is april 2006



Nice Growth


----------



## RosesBlack (Nov 23, 2007)

Not length shots but health.  I finally got a digital camera.

This was my hair in the Spring of 04.  Between now and then I've BC'd probably two or three times.  But not since Autumn of 06 or so.







This is my dirty hair tonight.  My scalp is a tiny bit flaky because I've been ill and my system is going buck wild because of my meds.  I almost cried when I looked at these because it doesn't just look stronger and healthier it actually is.

This is the top of my head where my hair grows mostly wavy with a few random S curls in there.  I'm a couple of months post, texlaxed and I straightened that part of my hair about two days ago.







Pardon my super greasy skin I just got home from work and I'm tore up in the face today.


----------



## DayStar (Nov 23, 2007)

* 2005
**2005*

*2007*


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 23, 2007)

ebonybelle said:


> View attachment 7249* 2005*
> View attachment 7253*2005*
> 
> View attachment 7251*2007*


wow that _is_ a difference!


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Nov 23, 2007)

Around May 2006










November 2007












Nape around March 2006





November 2007


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 23, 2007)

^wow ur hair got so much thicker! What's ur reggie?


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Nov 23, 2007)

jtsupanova said:


> ^wow ur hair got so much thicker! What's ur reggie?


 
I copied this from my fotki:

_My hair type is 4a and 4b. I relax every 12 - 15 weeks (depends on the holiday that's coming up, lol) with Mizani lye, and I have finally completely transitioned to texlaxed and I'm loving it! The texture is so cool and wrinkly when it's wet! Lol, oh and not to mention the added benefits of thickness and less breakage!

I have revamped my regimen. I co wash twice a week with Organix Vanilla condictioner (smells delicious and is an EXCELLENT detangler for my texlaxed hair!). I shampoo whenever I feel like it (usually every 10-14 days) with Sunsilk black shine to keep my hair dark without using a lot of color (cheaper too). I still use a mix of coconut oil and Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil, but I'm switching back to pure coconut oil and I've also added Redken Extreme Antisnap. I use this sparingly for protein after some co washes instead of doing protein treatments. 

After washing, I airdry in a ponytail, put Fantasia Aloe gel on my edges, LIGHTLY brush, tie down with a scarf, and in the morning I bun with a spongey bun, or just tie it up in a ponytail with the ends tucked under. No uniformity in my products, huh! But it works for me! lol

I don't have time to give myself real protein and deep conditioning treatments (full time graduate student, full time job, and a life!), so I work with the anti-snap and cowashes. It's been working so far..._


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 23, 2007)

This is just kind of what my hair looks like at the moment, I just started caring for it this October after joining the forum in sept


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 23, 2007)

Above Feb 07 
Below  Nov 07
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Above Feb 07 
Below  Nov 07


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 23, 2007)

Wishin4BSL said:


> I copied this from my fotki:
> 
> _My hair type is 4a and 4b. I relax every 12 - 15 weeks (depends on the holiday that's coming up, lol) with Mizani lye, and I have finally completely transitioned to texlaxed and I'm loving it! The texture is so cool and wrinkly when it's wet! Lol, oh and not to mention the added benefits of thickness and less breakage!
> 
> ...


GREAT REGGIE THANKS!


----------



## laketta (Jan 20, 2008)

Hopefully by this time next year I would have reached my goal for real this time.  I have not only slowly (and I really mean slowly) grown my hair off but I realized that I have lost about 35lbs in the process between 2005 and now.


1. December 18, 2003 (One year natural and first press)

2. April 2005 Natural but a little thin

3. Last week before wash.


If the photos are too small here they are 

1. 
http://images32.fotki.com/v1108/free/cb428/1/1277132/5828950/1254121803sideshotvi-vi.jpg?1200872281

2.
http://images31.fotki.com/v1083/free/cb428/1/1277132/5828950/1254102_0483-vi.jpg?1200872294

3.
http://images110.fotki.com/v1112/free/cb428/1/1277132/5784842/jan71-vi.jpg


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 20, 2008)

I love this thread!!!  Here's my update:

May 2005




January 2008


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Oooh, I love this thread!! Here are some DRASTIC differences, over the years.... 

Feb 1997





December 2000





May 2005 





May 2006 





Dec 2007


----------



## BrockStar (Jan 21, 2008)

These are my night and day changes. October of 2006 was my last perm(the first pic is my permed hair) and the second is me all natural now!


----------



## misscrystal (Jan 21, 2008)

November 2004 (I had stomach flu when I took this)







January 2008 (After more setbacks than I have fingers to count)






Now I finally feel like I'm _really, truly_ on the right track! I'm full shoulder with 3 inches to APL! 

And it only took me 3 years


----------



## Nola Darling (Jan 21, 2008)

misscrystal said:


> November 2004 (I had stomach flu when I took this)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks nice! You give me hope!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 21, 2008)

so1913 said:


> I thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of your hair from one extreme to another, whether it be style (some of us have come a loooong way, lol) color, length (doesn't have to be short to long, can be the other way around), health, texture, etc. just two shots that are COMPLETELY and DRASTICALLY different from the other. It just shows how versitile our hair is, and how NOTHING is permenant. We can make changes, make progress, and none of these drastic differences in our hair over time could happen if our hair DID NOT GROW, right? More motivation!!!!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful, I love you hair.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Apr 5, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont see the pictures


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 5, 2008)

Just cuz I love this thread.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jul 18, 2008)

My 4 months into my transition pic and my BC pic a year later....


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

When I chopped it to mid back



Hosted on Fotki

Just six months later and I had no idea it had grown fully back and then some



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 18, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Just six months later and I had no idea it had grown fully back and then some
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki



OMG THAT'S AMAZING!!!!! Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 18, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG THAT'S AMAZING!!!!! Your hair is so beautiful!



Thank you girl!!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 31, 2008)

Enchantmt said:


> Just cuz I love this thread.


cosigning. this thread is great!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 31, 2008)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Actually, I spent my formative years in Alexandria then moved to Baton Rouge for college. However, I spent a great deal of time in New Orleans and know it like the back of my hand. So where did you go? McDonough 35, St Mary's, Xavier Prep, Benjamin Franklin, Douglas, etc. I could go on and on. Always nice to see a native Louisianan face.
> 
> Btw, your looks nice dear!


 

WOW I am from New Orleans and I went to Xavier Prep.  Its not often I see ladies from the N.O on LHCF.  I live in Guam now so what school did u go to?


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread is really hot! 

lots of contrasting photographs!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 31, 2008)

My Hair in February 2008

My Hair in June 2008 

Making progress


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 31, 2008)

These pictures are so inspiring.  I want my hair to grow already.  It is driving me crazy.  I cut it in March and should have taken pictures then but had not realized that until I came across this website.  When I washed my hair lastnight, I think that I may have seen a little bit of growth from March.  Now I really feel inspired.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 31, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> When I chopped it to mid back
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful hair sweetie....it is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's mine. The first one is from maybe 5 years ago I think.


----------



## lexi84 (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow nice growth ladies....


----------



## Naphy (Aug 17, 2008)

I really love this thread, that is soooo inspirational ! Thank you girls ^^


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine are in my siggy. I went from very thin to thicker.


----------



## KizzieNapps (Oct 5, 2008)

I looove this thread


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 5, 2008)

Loving this thread. Not only are these comparison pics amazing but ALL of you ladies are a force to be reckoned with looks wise!


----------



## Valerie (Oct 5, 2008)

Before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now


----------



## Valerie (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry, let me try again, I think maybe my pictures are too big. 
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...om-the-beginning/uncombedandstretchedout.html

Picture updated in August
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...sing-mega-tek-for-/othertopsidestretched.html

pw ayodele, if any problems.


----------



## kadej (Oct 10, 2008)

subscribing....


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 10, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> From the Halle berry short cut with shaved back..lol



 OMG


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

My latest set of comparison pics.... 

Nov 06 to Aug 08


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> My latest set of comparison pics....
> 
> Nov 06 to Aug 08


 

Get it JK!!!


----------



## Extremus (Oct 11, 2008)

ya'll are too cute!



Whimsy said:


> here are mine:
> 
> Before: (Sept 05)
> 
> ...





~StillALady~ said:


> *October 2000*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SelfStyled (May 23, 2009)

Bumping for the newbies.......


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for bumping! one of my favorite LHCF threads


----------



## SouthernBeauty (May 23, 2009)

This is a nice thread!! I hope there are more to come!!!


----------



## kami11213 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great thread... so inspirational


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 14, 2009)

such a wonderful thread


----------



## Honey-Dip (Jul 5, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## LuyshuZ (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump I'm sure there are some more great night and day comparisons out there now.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 11, 2009)

bump bump anymore?


----------



## sunbubbles (Aug 11, 2009)

wow!! Everybodys progress is AWESOME!! I wanna see more pics!!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooo, I wanna play...

Jan 09





June 09





July 09





Great progress ladies!


----------



## ajacks (Aug 11, 2009)

*August 2007*








*June 2009*


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 11, 2009)

^^Wow, you've made EXCELLENT progress, ajacks!


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 11, 2009)

These are old, but I'm currently growing it out.  But I want to show it's possible to go from short short to a good length.

May 2002






December 2004


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow ladies I cant wait until I can join this thread!


----------



## Nayna (Aug 11, 2009)

I put this in my profile but I never saw this thread so I'll just jump right in, lol







March 2009







  August 2009

If they are huge I'm so sorry!

ETA: Fixed it, lol


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bump...Bump.. Your hair looks really similar to mine.  I don't really have any dramatic changes.  After 13 months of transitioning - my hair is only a few inches longer than when I first started (due to shedding).  But I'm doing a twist out tonight and will share those photos. What products do you use?  Assuming that you are rocking a twist out in the second photo?  





so1913 said:


> I thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of your hair from one extreme to another, whether it be style (some of us have come a loooong way, lol) color, length (doesn't have to be short to long, can be the other way around), health, texture, etc. just two shots that are COMPLETELY and DRASTICALLY different from the other. It just shows how versitile our hair is, and how NOTHING is permenant. We can make changes, make progress, and none of these drastic differences in our hair over time could happen if our hair DID NOT GROW, right? More motivation!!!!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 12, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Oooo, I wanna play...
> 
> Jan 09
> 
> ...


 
Futuresbride, your progress is simply amazing!!


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 12, 2009)

How come I never knew about this thread before??? 

AMAZING!!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 12, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Oooo, I wanna play...
> 
> Jan 09
> 
> ...


 HOW IN THE HECK DID YOU MAKE SUCH GREAT PROGRESS FROM JAN. TO JUNE.???


----------



## sunbubbles (Aug 12, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Oooo, I wanna play...
> 
> Jan 09
> 
> ...




DITTO!! I wanna know what you been doin cause ur hair is tha BOMB!!


----------



## hillytmj (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! This thread is AMAZING!!!!
So inspirational!!!


----------



## so1913 (Aug 13, 2009)

brownbean96 said:


> Bump...Bump.. Your hair looks really similar to mine.  I don't really have any dramatic changes.  After 13 months of transitioning - my hair is only a few inches longer than when I first started (due to shedding).  But I'm doing a twist out tonight and will share those photos. What products do you use?  Assuming that you are rocking a twist out in the second photo?




Hey there,
I see this thread is still going!

The second photo is just my hair washed and styled with Fantasia IC Gel over a leave in and dried with a diffuser.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Aug 19, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2010)

Bumping for all the Newbies!!


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 9, 2010)

Like this thread...subbing


----------



## LushLox (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm well here's my story.  It took me a very long time to sort out my damaged hair, and I wasn't really consistent until January 09.

Timeline: December 08, March 09, (last three) December 09


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 9, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hmm well here's my story. It took me a very long time to sort out my damaged hair, and I wasn't really consistent until January 09.
> 
> Timeline: December 08, March 09, (last three) December 09


 
Cream Tee, your hair is really growing in quite nicely!  Looks great.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 1, 2011)

Inspiration for 2011, lets get it!


----------



## so1913 (Jan 3, 2011)

so1913 said:


> I thought it would be cool for everyone to share pictures of your hair from one extreme to another, whether it be style (some of us have come a loooong way, lol) color, length (doesn't have to be short to long, can be the other way around), health, texture, etc. just two shots that are COMPLETELY and DRASTICALLY different from the other.  It just shows how versitile our hair is, and how NOTHING is permenant.  We can make changes, make progress, and none of these drastic differences in our hair over time could happen if our hair DID NOT GROW, right?  More motivation!!!!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...



October 2010







Oh wow, I remember starting this thread!

Well I guess it's time for me to update myself.  Unfortunately, I still haven't replaced a camera so the most recent pic I have to share is October 2010.  2010 was the first year since going natural that I hadn't had a "major" hair cut.


----------



## MissLadie (Jan 3, 2011)

May 2007 vs November 2010... not too shabby


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's mine from Sept. 2006 and Dec. 2010


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Jan 4, 2011)

Here goes!!!
Short hair pic is from 03/2007. Long hair pic is from 12/2010. Enjoy!!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Jan 09





Dec 09





Dec 10 - BC


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 4, 2011)

so1913 said:


> Thanks ladies!  But where the rest of ya'll at?!?!?  I know I'm not the only one whose changed their hair drastically over the years, whether by choice or for hair health reasons.  I wanna see!!!!!
> 
> I wanna see some green mohawks turned to soft shoulder length curls, lol.  The more drastic, the better!



i'm not sure if i posted in this thread...My full story is on my site but in short...my hair has *NEVER* grown past NL....*NEVER*!!!!!!!!
In 2007 I was fed up with my hair  not growing and decided to cut it all  off. It was something I had to get  used to but when I got so many  compliments I thought...short is the  way to go. In Dec 2008, I asked a  co-worker of mine how she got her hair  to be so shiny and she mentioned  that she co-washed...I asked "What's  co-wash?" and that's when she put  me on to LHCF.   During my lunch break I logged onto the site and was hooked ! I saw so   many black women with LONG HAIR and my mouth dropped. I stayed on that   site for hours trying to absorb as much information as possible. After   seeing that black hair can grow I was on a mission to see how long I  can  grow mine.

It's been 2 years since I logged on and my hair is the  longest and healthiest it's been my *whole life*!  It  actually brings tears to my eyes to see how far  I've come.

June 2007





Dec 2008 - Start of Hair Journey 





March 2009





June 2009





Oct 2009





Jan 2010





April 2010





Aug 2010





Dec 2010









side random note...i took accutane back in October 2009 and was able to clear up my skin...(don't act like you didn't peep the pimples on my back...and i photoshopped my back in the Jan 09 pic )


----------



## winona (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow these pics are all so beautiful.  I will post mine later today

UPDATE 
Short hair was Stretched August 2008 (pre LHCF)
Longer hair was Stretched December 2010


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 24, 2011)

*The beginning of my journey.  Hair was a dry mess- breaking. I was so sick and tired of having no hair.  I heard a commerical for Cathy Howse, brought her book and decided to test her statement that Black women CAN have long hair:*





*Two years later...I don't have long hair yet, but I have made progress that I am very proud of:*





*I have only begun to grow.  When I can go to the park with a date as cute as Chase Crawford and wear my hair like this:*





*That's when my hair goals will have been acheived....then I will come back on here and create a thread about it!! *


----------



## LoveCraze (Jul 16, 2011)

For inspiration even though some pics are no longer visible.


----------



## Calia001 (Jul 16, 2011)

you guys give me hope


----------



## SimJam (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ok here goes*


*I had just abt reached APL september 2009*






*decided I wanted to be natural november 2009*





*coloured july 2010*





*blowout 2011, Ive gradually cut off the colour so Im back to Black *


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jul 16, 2011)

I've posted some of these pics before, but here is me the day after my BC Jan 2010. 






14 months, some bleach and a rinse later... 






here I am at 18 months..


----------



## ToSelahWithLove (Feb 23, 2012)

I just wanted to bump this... Inspiration like a mug! lol


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are mine -- February 2011 - February 2012!!


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 23, 2012)

trendsetta25 said:


> i'm not sure if i posted in this thread...My full story is on my site but in short...my hair has *NEVER* grown past NL....*NEVER*!!!!!!!!
> In 2007 I was fed up with my hair  not growing and decided to cut it all  off. It was something I had to get  used to but when I got so many  compliments I thought...short is the  way to go. In Dec 2008, I asked a  co-worker of mine how she got her hair  to be so shiny and she mentioned  that she co-washed...I asked "What's  co-wash?" and that's when she put  me on to LHCF.   During my lunch break I logged onto the site and was hooked ! I saw so   many black women with LONG HAIR and my mouth dropped. I stayed on that   site for hours trying to absorb as much information as possible. After   seeing that black hair can grow I was on a mission to see how long I  can  grow mine.
> 
> It's been 2 years since I logged on and my hair is the  longest and healthiest it's been my *whole life*!  It  actually brings tears to my eyes to see how far  I've come.
> ...



BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Feb 23, 2012)

July 2010 - 4 months into my transition







December 2011 - Natural straightened hair







Febuary 2012 - all natural!


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 21, 2012)

Bumping from the never having APL length before!


Motivation for the newcomers


----------



## fifi28 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bumping for 2014. Anyone ?


----------



## halfindian (Mar 28, 2016)

Bumping 2016


----------



## overtherainbow (Mar 28, 2016)

My wng changed drastically in length, curl and shape:

First pic is from 2014 (I think!)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 28, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> My wng changed drastically in length, curl and shape:
> 
> First pic is from 2014 (I think!)


Whoa!  What's your routine?


----------



## nothidden (Mar 28, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> My wng changed drastically in length, curl and shape:
> 
> First pic is from 2014 (I think!)


Very nice.


----------



## MysTori (Mar 28, 2016)

Your hair is very pretty, @overtherainbow, and I love the length.


----------



## overtherainbow (Mar 28, 2016)

My wng routine?

I only do the Anthony Dickey Method  (there's a thread on it somewhere) so I Cowash, DC, then apply oil and gel in the shower using praying hands method. I then run my hair under water for a few seconds, get out the shower and shake out my curls.  Then I won't touch it till it's dry. That's it!

ETA @shawnyblazes


----------



## overtherainbow (Mar 28, 2016)

teressa9 said:


> Your hair is very pretty, @overtherainbow, and I love the length.


Thanks! I feel like it took forever for my wng to leave twa territory.


----------



## MysTori (Mar 28, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> Thanks! I feel like it took forever for my wng to leave twa territory.


 
LOL! I'm in twa territory right now. It's growing but not fast enough. That's why I appreciate your pictures; they give me hope


----------



## nothidden (Mar 28, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> My wng routine?
> 
> I only do the Anthony Dickey Method  (there's a thread on it somewhere) so I Cowash, DC, then apply oil and gel in the shower using praying hands method. I then run my hair under water for a few seconds, get out the shower and shake out my curls.  Then I won't touch it till it's dry. That's it!



Nice.  I'm hesitant to work w/o sections.  It would be 'fro city for me, and I live for definition.



overtherainbow said:


> Thanks! I feel like it took forever for my wng to leave twa territory.


Honey, so did I!!!  When it finally did, I was more than shocked!


----------



## overtherainbow (Mar 28, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Nice.  I'm hesitant to work w/o sections.  It would be 'fro city for me, and I live for definition.
> 
> 
> Honey, so did I!!!  When it finally did, I was more than shocked!



Oh I do work in 8 sections to help with detangling and styling. I separate my hair in loose twists. If I didn't, I probably would be bald.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

That is GREAT progress @overtherainbow!!!! And...you're 3 inches until waist length !!!


----------



## overtherainbow (Mar 28, 2016)

Janet' said:


> That is GREAT progress @overtherainbow!!!! And...you're 3 inches until waist length !!!


Thanks! I'm actually grazing it now  (I think?). I ps'd for about 5 months out of laziness and had a growthspurt.  I haven't had an official length check because FH has been slacking at taking pictures when my hair is ready.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2016)

@overtherainbow Darn that FH ! I love it when you get the inadvertent growth spurt! Such a pleasant surprise!!!  yep: What's your end goal?


----------



## nothidden (Mar 29, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> Oh I do work in 8 sections to help with detangling and styling. I separate my hair in loose twists. If I didn't, I probably would be bald.


LOL!!!


----------



## so1913 (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow, this thread is almost 10 years strong!!!  I'll update on the 10 year anniversary of when I started this thread (Oct 16).  Hopefully I'll have some inspirational progress to share!!!


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 29, 2016)

Love the pictures.  Thanks for sharing y'all.


----------



## overtherainbow (Mar 29, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @overtherainbow Darn that FH ! I love it when you get the inadvertent growth spurt! Such a pleasant surprise!!!  yep: What's your end goal?


My goal was WL, but now I want BCL  (Butt crack length). I hate my shrinkage and WL feels short on my coily/curly hair


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> My goal was WL, but now I want BCL  (Butt crack length). I hate my shrinkage and WL feels short on my coily/curly hair


----------

